# Does your Lodge go Dark?



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2012)

Does your Lodge go Dark? If so, what schedule does your Lodge adhere to?


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 12, 2012)

Most lodges in the east do it out of legacy from when weather would prohibit one from going to lodge, Texas it sometimes happens in the summer because it is too hot to sit on the second floor in a tux with no AC. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 12, 2012)

We go dark for June-August. We still have stated meetings but just for regular business. Our winters are long up here so summer times are highly valued


----------



## barryguitar (Jul 13, 2012)

Metropolitan meets every Tuesday except in October when almost all of the lodge is serving at the State Fair with the Shriners.


----------



## JJones (Jul 13, 2012)

Ofcourse we do!  If we left the lights on all the time then our bills would be through the roof! :laugh:


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 13, 2012)

We go Dark July and August, although this year we are more like going "dim" since we do have some events and like two meetings planned at the Masonicare home


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2014)

My lodge goes dark when national holidays fall on meeting night.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Oct 14, 2014)

We meet the 1st and 3rd Wednesday of every month. all of the other Wednesdays we meet for practice or instruction.
 We don't go dark at all.


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 18, 2014)

My Blue Lodge and Commandery meet 12 months out of the year. My Chapter and Council go dark June, July, and August.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 20, 2014)

My Lodge meets year round, but we're one of the few in the area.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 20, 2014)

We have study and instruction every Tuesday except the first Tuesday of every month  and we meet 1st & 3rd Saturdays never go dark unless one falls on a holiday or grand session


----------

